# Important Muting Technique



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's a typical blues lick, but in this lesson, I'm going over the technique for playing this cleanly. I'm sure many of you know how to mute this way, but if you find yourself having problems with playing cleanly, check this out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Heh. I tried the lick without listening to the muting technique part. It was just like it should sound. Thanks for telling us exactly what is happening with the muting technique though. Muting is so ingrained in my playing that after a while it just becomes a natural part of your playing style and tone. Love watching the breakdowns of the technique. It's a really good reference point to someone who doesn't have to think about it any longer.....and it's invaluable to any beginner or even non beginner, no matter what style of music they play. Oh, and great lick by the way, simple yet effective. I've been trying to hone my Blues chops a bit lately (I don't really have any worth speaking of), and have tried a number of your Blues licks and techniques. Perfect for a beginner at Blues.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is excellent! I take muting so seriously! It can either make or break a song!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm working on growing my beard long enough to use it as a Billy Gibbons style mute!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the lesson. I opted for messy and greasy, but really enjoyed playing it.

[soundcloud]

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fklon-solo%2Flicking-dolphins
[/soundcloud]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> I'm working on growing my beard long enough to use it as a Billy Gibbons style mute!


I'm working on making something _else_ bigger to use as a slide. I call it "operation: wife wishes"


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Which part of this "contraption" are you planning on muting the strings with.....dare I ask?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

adcandour, nice work on that! Grease and grit is good for da blooze.


----------

